# Free Coraline 3D Tickets Vue, Liffey Valley



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Coraline 3D

1, 2, 3 or 4 tickets FREE

Tuesday 28th April
VUE, Liffey Valley, Dublin
5pm (Good for Flanders this time  )



Code : 372736


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Be quick with this one guys, they sell out very fast.


----------



## Guest128 (10 Apr 2009)

Good work! I'm afraid its not really my thing, though keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Ah here he is! But you should be up by 5pm Flanders?!?!




How can you not like Tim Burtons stuff - and its in 3D... and its FREE!!


----------



## Guest128 (10 Apr 2009)

Surprisingly i'm up at 8AM (ish) during the week! TBH I dont begin to function as a human until 10AM at least 

Its a kids film isnt it, although after the Passion of the Christ last night I could do with a little lighthearted cinema...


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Well yeah, but I'm certainly not a kid and I can't wait for it!

As well as Ice Age 3... 

I seen Bolt yesterday!


----------



## Guest128 (10 Apr 2009)

Bolt! Actually had to Google that....you must have children! 

Torrented down Marley and Me for GF last night, so much easier than sitting through it (and paying for the pleasure)


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Nope, no kids!

You surely aren't talking about illegally downloading movies in turn putting people like me out of a job, are you Flanders?!?!?


----------



## Guest128 (10 Apr 2009)

Rats, caught out....what are the chances of a Hollywood producer being on AAM!

As Tommy Tiernan put it I would classify it as the same as you lending me a Springsteen tape back in the 80's and me copying it while telling everyone in the house to shut up!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

I can't help being a Hollywood producer, people like you despise me..

I never, ever copied tapes in the 80s... 



90s maybe!


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

I have tickets for this if anyones interested? I always apply in case any of you guys need them, since I don't live in Dublin myself!

Otherwise, I'll let the site know I don't need them!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

New code for more tickets if anyone is interested :

712342


----------



## thedaras (27 Apr 2009)

Hi Smashbox, thanks for all the tips!!
Any idea what to do if one doesnt have a printer? Apart from buying a new one!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

I think you need the printout unfortunatly.

Do you have WAP or anyway of getting online on your phone? You could always log into your emails and open up the confirmation, and maybe they would accept that. I would call them first though and explain the situation.

Btw, Tesco have a Lexmark printer on half price at the moment, from €70 to €35 

Any nice neighbours that would print it out for you? Web Cafe?


----------



## sam h (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks Smashbox - the OH brought the kids & they all loved the movie....plenty there for both the adults & the kids.  I'm raging I couldn;t make it 'cos they were all raving about it afterwards

A free trip to the cinema is always great !!!

Keep up the good work!!  You probably the key contributor to saving us a few bob!


----------



## Smashbox (29 Apr 2009)

Ha thanks sam, glad your family enjoyed it.


----------

